# ASC reporting peripheral nerve blocks - post operatively



## Mjones7 (Jan 6, 2014)

Can someone with ASC experience advise if it is appopiate in an ASC setting for the facility to report via billing peripheral nerve blocks for post operative pain mgmt. Thanks in advance for your thoughts and insight.


----------



## sfaltinson (Jan 9, 2014)

I have a related question ... Is it appropriate to bill for the technical portion of the ultrasound needle guidance (CPT 76942-TC) used to place these post-op nerve blocks?  Thanks.


----------



## SirCodesAlot07 (Jan 27, 2014)

I have not found a commercial payer that will pay for either the post operative pain block or the needle placement ultrasound BUT work comp often pays for both.


----------



## capricew (Jan 28, 2014)

Mjones7 said:


> Can someone with ASC experience advise if it is appopiate in an ASC setting for the facility to report via billing peripheral nerve blocks for post operative pain mgmt. Thanks in advance for your thoughts and insight.



A facility can bill for a post-operative pain block under certain circumstances.  
1) there should be an order from the surgeon requesting the pre, intra or postop block.
2) It should be documented in the chart what type of block was given and the purpose should state for post operative pain management.
3) The block needs to be administered by someone other than the surgeon or the anesthesiologist that performed the anesthesia for the surgery. (Medicare rule)
4) The documentation should show the time involved giving the block and it should be separate from the anesthesia services performed for the surgery itself.
5) 

Medicare and most commercial payers have specific rules regarding this so be sure to look at the policies each payer has for this for the most accurate information.


----------



## jennburgel (Feb 13, 2014)

*post op pain blocks*

Cpricew is correct regarding the documentation.  I bill for an ASC in NJ, and we bill for the post op pain blocks regularly.  It is documented everywhere on a sep form from the anesthesiologist and in the chart as well as on the OP Report with a title of Post operative pain control:  ( ie Right Interscalene nerve block performed in PACU.)  it is billed as the appropriate CPT code ie: 64415 59 mod usually a DX of 338.18, we are consistantly paid by most payers unless they bundle the charges on there EOB.  
Hope this helps.


----------

